# How long to nap during the day?



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just wondered, with night-time in mind, how much you would limit your new puppy sleeping during the day? Scuffy has been asleep on and off for 2 hours now - he doesn't seem to want to come out of the crate, although had lots of play earlier. Just want to make sure he is not having too much before tonight and wonder if shorter sleeps are recommended.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Puppies need quite a lot of sleep so I would let him snooze. You might want to make sure he stays active later this evening - maybe a good play session for about an hour before bedtime to really wear him out.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yes great advice Janet


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

As Janet says, Puppies need quite a lot of sleep. I think he will find his own level, of how much he needs. But have a good play together before bedtime and it will probably wear him out


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy has always slept for ages (make the most of the break!) I agree with others you will notice he will have a mad half hour around early evening.

My routine is 7am wake him up,he'll have half an hour madness in the morning then carm down around 9am 9.30-10 am we go on a walk for 40 mins then he's carm all afternoon .he usually wants a fuss around 3pm then another sleep then another walk 4pm for 30 mins then he's awake rest of the evening ,he eats at 6pm then settles down for the evning at 7.30 we wake him at 9pm for a wee then its in his crate for bed time.

Sorry for long reply .i always think its nice to have a rough idea of a typical day. dx


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

I would say that this is Ozzy's general routine aswell. When we first got him, he would usually half a mad hour then snooze for couple of hours. I tried keeping him really active during the evening hoping he would sleep in longer in the morning, but it didnt always work like that and sometimes he wouldnt be able to keep his eyes open 9.30pm. He did eventually start to lay in on his own accord and sleep less during the day as he older. Now he naps like Donna has described above. And people say puppies are similar to babies dont they, and they need rest and sleep.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you all so much! He's certainly very sleepy at the moment but did have a really good play earlier and has also done a poo in the garden! We will definitely endeavour to wear him out later too. Many thanks again!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

When I had Millie in puppy classes they said that a puppy needs about 17hrs sleep a day, including nighttime. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Forgot to say ,like you i thought you had to wear them out put sometimes this has a negative affect of making them hyper because they need sleep but struggle to carm down.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincents usual day is:
6:15am wake up - poop,wee and breakfast (not all at the same time...)
6:45am quick 15-25 minute walk
7:30am crazy puppy time (despite walk)
9:00am settle down for a good chew on toys/bones/feet/my sofa
10:00am snooze for a few hours
12:00pm lunch
12:30pm quick 15-25 minutes walk
1:30pm crazy puppy time
3:00pm snooze for a few hours
5:00pm awake time (usually waiting for me to come home from work)
6:00pm dinner time
6:30pm walk (30 minutes+)
7:00pm crazy pyppy time
8:30pm relax time
9:30pm zonked out, time for bed!

Sorry this is a long (and possibly not helpful) post but I wanted to show the routine of sleep Vincent has! He likes his snooze time


----------

